# Hatco Quick Thaw



## chefbill (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone out there using this piece of equipment? I'm looking for reviews.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well I aint never heard of it but that dont mean a thing. Might help if you send us out a few evaluation samples for scientifical testing purposes and know I speak for all the other fortunant recipients in faithfully repoating back with our findings. That all be a tax write off to and/or Mr./Mrs./Miss/or Miz Big. Lot of free advertising etc. etc. You need my snail mail addy just holler. 

bigwheel


----------



## onlinekitchen (Jul 24, 2006)

Chef Bill, I am in the restaurant supply business on the gulf coast and I have never heard of this item. I do think Hatco makes some great products for the restaurant industry though. If this does what it says it can do, depending on what and how much you're trying to thaw at a time, I think you will be happy. Try talking to your sales rep about a trial period, there's no better review than your own experience. Often when a new product hits the market, vendors are eager to get the product out just so customers can try them and spread the word.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's what I found out about the Hatco Quick Thaw from the Foodservice Equipment Report. Anything else I saw looked exactly the same (ie, a piece of promotional literature).

Ciao,


----------



## prt (Aug 7, 2006)

Chef Talk

I saw the Hatco Quick THaw thawing multiple types of food at the National Resturant Association Show in Chicago in May 2006. They had a pump demo set-up and the inventor was there and I saw him put frozen IQF steaks and IQF fish in one side in a 12x12x4 inch pan and 5 pound block of raw shrimp in the other side in the same size pan and all the food was thawed in 12-15 minutes. It was at a press conference held by Hatco highlighting their new products.

PRT:smoking:


----------

